# Friction calls



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any custom made box or glass calls that are not out of this world expensive? I am now using a Lynch 102 box call and a Primos Jackpot glass call- both are nice calls, but I like things that are handmade in small one man shops.

Suggestions?


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

Contact:
Rod Benson Game Calls 
1050 Mart St.
Muskegon, Michigan 49440-1015
Phone: (231) 726-3661

He might have a Catalog. He is a local michigan turkey call maker..
I have been using his box call (made of sasafrass) for 4 yrs now and it has never failed to call in turkeys for me. Son has gotton 3 in the last 4 yrs..This year he missed out. He had senior PROM to go to , so he had only one day to hunt..Called in 2 TOMS and 4 Jakes but no shots...
My season started today...But will try to get out this weekend..
Good Luck..


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

Woodhaven isn't quite a 1 man shop, but they make the best calls in the business. Anyone that attends calling contests on a regular basis has heard someone win with a Woodhaven. They have a website, just Google Woodhaven calls. You can get an incredible call that rivals any custom job for about $70.


----------



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! Good luck with your turkey seasons.
Jim


----------

